# Burstner Delfin t821 do I buy it?



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

help ive just seen a burstner delfin t 821 has anyone got any info for me before i buy it


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

If it's the right vehicle in the right condition and the right price......go for it :wink:


----------



## 106573 (Aug 20, 2007)

Cant think you will go far wrong with a Burstner........any of their 
model range, also agree with Frank Sinatra, if it feels wright , go for it!
Good luck
Tinhut


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi,
well made van with the excellent renault front,- stay clear of the 3.0ltr they are old nissan stock and very clattery due to being cain driven timming not belt. what is it?

aldi heating brilliant for cold days but does take longer to heat up but uses less gas in the long term.

have you done a search on the burstner german web site , as the yused to list all this models specs.

also where is it for sale so we can all see the beauty  

tramp


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi its a 2008 2.5 dci 150 bhp whith 3500 miles on the clock i dont want to say where it is as yet i have not done a deal as yet 
we are cleaning ours out right now to put it in to the dealer
can anyone tell me how the heating works on the burstner


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

does any one on here have a delfin T821


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

bump sorry but i need to info before i buy it


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Phone the dealer about the heating  
It's always possible that different systems can be installed in the same type of vehicle!?


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

to find out how the various systems on ANY make of motorhome work from past experience ALWAYs ask them who built and designed it ie :the manufacturers as the dealerd are just middle men after your money  and will say anyhting to get your sale. :evil:

have a look at the alde web site as these wet systems have been around for 15years that I know of and are faultless as long as you check the water regularly like a home closed central heating system basically.

The renault amster is brilliant and in my opinion far better than the new fiat :lol: well spaced gears no judder excellent mpg and good dealer network Abroad and uk- [use renault truk dealers].

Burstner well made in those years unlike new paper ones they had wood for doors not cardboard :roll:

most motorhome are basically a car manufacturers front with a habitation back full of other peoples stuff so collaberation of sorts each blaming the other when it goes wrong, most stuff works for years without fault but can brake at anytime.

I offer my views and info unlike some who just sprout ******

tramp


----------

